# Which Single Cylinder Bicycle Engine?



## AdvenJack (Sep 6, 2018)

Which antique (pre 1920) single cylinder bicycle engine is most available to acquire now,
and get running, to enjoy as a regular use "rider"? E. R. Thomas, Shaw, Harley Davidson,
A. O. Smith Motor wheel, etc.?


----------



## bike (Sep 6, 2018)

Harley did not make a bicycle engine

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't think any pre-20 bicycle engine is going to be easy or cheap. Might as well whip out the big boy wallet and go hunting for the most complete one you can find. V/r Shawn


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 6, 2018)

For clarification, when I said "Harley-Davidson" and "bicycle engine" in the same sentence, 
I did not mean to suggest that H-D was producing motors and advertising them separately 
from their own completed motorcycles. I am asking which of all these very early single cylinder
engines are easiest to obtain because their numbers _at present_ are the highest. If I came across 
a H-D engine that was a very early single cylinder example, and I had the money to buy it I would.
Same for Indian or _whatever_ brand.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 6, 2018)

I think this looks pretty much like a bicycle with an engine secured to it.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 6, 2018)

This example also:


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2018)

Time to get the Big Boy Wallet out


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 6, 2018)

None I still hunting for the parts and have to recreate parts from pics...0:


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2018)

AdvenJack said:


> I think this looks pretty much like a bicycle with an engine secured to it.
> 
> View attachment 864928



Way different from a bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2018)

I believe that is a kit sold to attach to bicycle

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2018)

early motorcycles are just that-purpose built machines made and sold with the motor- if you are sniffing around here for a cheap early motorcycle best of luck!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 7, 2018)

I think your cycle looks great *redline1968 !* My compliments on your effort!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 7, 2018)

Thread started by jrapoza on this forum, in this category:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-1912-harley-davidson-wakes-up-after-a-100-year-dirt-nap.136301/


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks pics don’t do it justice..


AdvenJack said:


> I think your cycle looks great *redline1968 !* My compliments on your effort!
> 
> View attachment 865322


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 8, 2018)

I believe you!


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 9, 2018)

Was at an auction recently where the auctioneers didn't know what they had. 
They were chatting about this only single cylinder engine mixed in with everything else -
their pre sale estimate  was $200 - $300.


A Harley Single Cylinder 
Closing gavel- $4500 plus auction premium

The engine was rough.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Sep 9, 2018)

By the time I got done building my 1910/12 harley from an incomplete engine I had about 10-11K into it. When I sold it I got 11K for it. 95% of mine was reproduction in the end and it was sold as such.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2018)

Harley made mopeds in several decades, I almost bought a 65cc 1960's baby.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 10, 2018)

That's quite a Bell Ringer in my opinion *cyclefreak13 !!!*
I bet the new owner is have a great time with it!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2018)

The 1912-14 Excelsior Autocycle model 4 engine seems to be the most plentiful, but you're still going to have to shell out at least 2 grand if you find one.
And most likely, it'll be missing the magneto and the carburetor.
Each one of those items will run another thousand or so.
Like Shawn said, at that point, you're building yourself an antique motorcycle, so don't stop there.
A complete 1913 Excelsior Autocycle isn't too much further down the road.
Another 10 or 20 grand, and you'll be rolling.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2018)

That 1932-36 Speedi-bike kit on here is a real steal in my opinion... I'd buy it but I'm shying away from 2 cycles (phew)


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The 1912-14 Excelsior Autocycle model 4 engine seems to be the most plentiful, but you're still going to have to shell out at least 2 grand if you find one.
> And most likely, it'll be missing the magneto and the carburetor.
> Each one of those items will run another thousand or so.
> Like Shawn said, at that point, you're building yourself an antique motorcycle, so don't stop there.
> ...



And it's as simple as that!


----------



## JimRoy (Sep 15, 2018)

Put a Briggs & Stratton FI on it.  The expose valves are cool.  Check them out on YouTube.   Only 3/4 HP which is probably too little.  The early (circa 1910) motorcycle engines only have a couple of HP.


----------



## Thurman (Sep 15, 2018)

I always thought the Maytag bikes were cool.


----------

